# Echo and Samsung S Planner



## joflaherty (Mar 14, 2001)

I use Samsung's S Planner calendar app. I have now purchased an Amazon Echo. The Echo can read a Gooogle calendar so I created a Google calendar account and linked the Samsung S Planner to it; then linked the Echo to it the Google calendar. The Samsung S Planner's events can all be physically seen in the Google calendar app, but the Echo cannot see/read them. 
It does work if the event is created with the Google calendar app.
Is there are workaround this?


----------

